# Sunday's Show and Tell ...9/26/21



## jd56 (Sep 26, 2021)

Good morning, overslept this morning, sorry for the delay.

Lets see what classics you've found from the past week.
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!

Found a pair of


 Roadmasters.


----------



## MarkKBike (Sep 26, 2021)

I had one nice goodwill find last week. It was a vintage mercury mirror wall hanging oil lamp in great condition. I should have taken a photo of it but forgot. I went down to the off utility grid family cabin friday night and already hung it up at that location.

It looks almost exactly like this one, but has a mercury glass mirror, I'm not sure if the one in the photo does. The local Goodwill under priced it, and I picked it up for just $6.99.


----------



## HEMI426 (Sep 26, 2021)

Found alot of cool stuff at the Canfield swapmeet, here's a few pieces


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 26, 2021)

Some very nice French vintage track racing bits.
Purchased from a contact in Argentina and now with me in the UK.....


----------



## 1817cent (Sep 26, 2021)

Picked up at the ML swap on wet Thursday.


----------



## tanksalot (Sep 26, 2021)

I picked up a Interesting aluminum  Univega . I cleaned a test area and it will look great when it’s done.


----------



## Hastings (Sep 26, 2021)

I found these at a garage sale couple weeks ago. sorry for the delay. Original pictures of Elvis from the last time he played here in Rochester 5/25/77 a few months before he passed 8/16/77. Bought them from the photographers daughter. Couldn’t believe she wanted to sell them. Not something you see at every garage sale and definitely the coolest thing I ever paid five bucks for!


----------



## Krakatoa (Sep 26, 2021)

This little Auburn Rubber tag sale find!


----------



## bikejunk (Sep 26, 2021)

My father in law worked for Dumont Television just after the war - really neet experimental signal generator and a TV built in 1950 in the Passaic nj factory 2 blocks from my house


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 26, 2021)

My big reveal will be coming next week.  Great fun on the road and Memory Lane!


----------



## kunzog (Sep 26, 2021)

I got some North Carolina Car license "City Plates".


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 26, 2021)

Finally got my 36 Ford this week.   A big thanks to @mike j for taking the trip and checking out the car for me.


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 26, 2021)

Got this what i think is a  leather tool bag / box for a early remington bicyle.. also a cool large catalog for bicycles and related things from a portland company.. i keep finding catalogs this month for some reason.. lol..


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 26, 2021)

HEMI426 said:


> Found alot of cool stuff at the Canfield swapmeet, here's a few pieces
> 
> View attachment 1485015
> 
> ...



I love that grill and lights.


----------



## tech549 (Sep 26, 2021)

37 colson - @redline1968 can you order me a tank,front fender and dropstand from your catalog ,much apreciated!!!


----------



## rustystone2112 (Sep 26, 2021)

More Delta lanterns, and COOL ! ones that rarely show up . a 1960 STARFIRE Hammertone gold, the only Delta to ware this color.
A Delta SIGNAL LITE . I believe these were only given free to retailers that purchased the lantern display for their store.
A very nice maybe NOS Delta SILVERLITE .
Two Delta MARIONETTE'S , the smallest of Delta's lanterns and the rarest of colors , black and green.
And an NOS sealed beam generator kit


----------



## catfish (Sep 26, 2021)

tech549 said:


> 37 colson - @redline1968 can you order me a tank,front fender and dropstand from your catalog ,much apreciated!!!
> 
> View attachment 1485173
> 
> View attachment 1485175



I'm glad you picked this up. It saved me a trip.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 26, 2021)

delving into "late model " Schwinn "lightweights" with a one owner 1970 Varsity that had not beet ridden for 45 years.
this will clean up real nice. the corrosion came off the rims with Windex and a brass brush. no scrubbing, no toxic chemicals.
it is too big for me  .. riding is fine but the boys get a little crunched by the top bar on the frame when I have to stop for a light. 😩


----------



## JO BO (Sep 26, 2021)

Started cleaning up my newly purchased Racycle and found pleasant surprises....Racycle script chain. Musselman hub and Pirate pedals...


----------



## bathpro (Sep 26, 2021)

I picked this up at a garage sale last weekend. I've started to clean her up to ride.  She'll need a new rear tire.  Not sure what else yet.


----------



## Boris (Sep 26, 2021)

tech549 said:


> 37 colson - @redline1968 can you order me a tank,front fender and dropstand from your catalog ,much apreciated!!!
> 
> View attachment 1485173
> 
> View attachment 1485175



Wow that handlebar stem! I don't ever recall seeing one like that.


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Sep 26, 2021)

Found a A bunch of silver king stuff and more at ML. A green huffy radio bike and Hiawatha  on the way home


----------



## IngoMike (Sep 26, 2021)

Finally got some new chain tread repro's for the KSHD, they are just big enough that the tire hairs brush the fender braces and make a cool noise......cross top pedals as well.....


----------



## Maskadeo (Sep 26, 2021)

I picked up a cool shirt!


----------



## stoney (Sep 26, 2021)

Boris said:


> Wow that handlebar stem! I don't ever recall seeing one like that.



Didn't even notice that. I never seen one like that either.


----------



## Mike Franco (Sep 26, 2021)

Score the set of license plates today at


----------



## tech549 (Sep 26, 2021)

stoney said:


> Didn't even notice that. I never seen one like that either.





Boris said:


> Wow that handlebar stem! I don't ever recall seeing one like that



i have never seen this stem before either,was hoping the colson guys would give there opinion on it!


----------



## Kato (Sep 26, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> My big reveal will be coming next week.




Big reveal...........I'll be watching !!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 26, 2021)

Just got back from MLC with the few treasures I acquired. It was great spending the time with my dad and seeing everyone and if I got nothing it would have been a great time but getting the Chief just made it that much sweeter! V/r Shawn


----------



## detroitbike (Sep 26, 2021)

Great time as well at both Royal Oak & Memory Lane shows. Nice to see familiar faces. I Picked up a few things but the highlight was a bike that Pete picked up for me while crisscrossing the US of A a few weeks ago. Minty 1982 Cinelli track from the original owner. Don’t you love it when the item turns out to be better than described? I do. 
Thanks Pete.


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 26, 2021)

Not in my book. Except the bars


----------



## stoney (Sep 26, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Just got back from MLC with the few treasures I acquired. It was great spending the time with my dad and seeing everyone and if I got nothing it would have been a great time but getting the Chief just made it that much sweeter! V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1485508
> 
> ...



Love that Chief Shawn


----------



## biker (Sep 26, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Just got back from MLC with the few treasures I acquired. It was great spending the time with my dad and seeing everyone and if I got nothing it would have been a great time but getting the Chief just made it that much sweeter! V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1485508
> 
> ...



Need to stain that deck before winter comes.


----------



## higgens (Sep 26, 2021)

Having fun with this one thanks to @Freqman1


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 26, 2021)

I picked up this brass bed / brass beds of Virginia. My girl wasn’t to happy about it till I shined it up and put in in our new crib . She says I stop at too many garage sales, I really don’t know what she’s talking about!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 26, 2021)

Robertriley said:


> Finally got my 36 Ford this week.   A big thanks to @mike j for taking the trip and checking out the car for me.
> 
> View attachment 1485111
> 
> View attachment 1485112



36 FORD!  WHAT A BEAUTY!  BIG BUCKS!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## nick tures (Sep 26, 2021)

found a front hub and rear tire for my orange krate project


----------



## Boris (Sep 27, 2021)

tech549 said:


> i have never seen this stem before either,was hoping the colson guys would give there opinion on it!



Could you give that stem it's own thread in this forum. Maybe someone might have some info. I've looked at a lot of Colsons, and I sure don't remember ever seeing one like that.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 27, 2021)

tech549 said:


> 37 colson - @redline1968 can you order me a tank,front fender and dropstand from your catalog ,much apreciated!!!
> 
> View attachment 1485173
> 
> View attachment 1485175



Sorry but I've been out of town with spotty reception. I remember that bike off of FB. I even called that the "Poor Man's" Commander stem. I don't believe it's original to the bike, but I suspect it replaced the original Commander stem. If my memory serves me, it does not have badge holes, so quite possibly an Imperial. It definitely had a tank. I've seen two other stems just like it. One on a Twin Bar Elgin, and other on eBay.

I may have a fender for you.


----------



## mynameislegion (Sep 27, 2021)

Mercury Deluxe Pod Bikes had a long stem like that to receive the Pod combo.


----------



## bathpro (Oct 26, 2021)

She cleaned up pretty well.  I still need a rear tire and possibly a handlebar stem.


----------

